# Paracord Show Collars



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I recently came up with the idea to create show collars, making the handle out of paracord. Kind of like the survival bracelets that some people make. Soo, I gathered all of my supplies today and made my prototype. I was planning on selling them, custom made. I used paracord, for the multiple designs that could be made, and the strength most of all. My mom and I pulled against it without even the slightest movement, or shifting of the cord.

The one pictured has: 

~A strong 10 inch weaved paracord handle
~2 trigger snaps, making the chain size totally adjustable to the size of the goat, and so the collar does not have to fit over the head (and horns) of the goat
~12 inch chain, adjustable by trigger snaps
~24 inches in all

If I see there is enough interest, I will sell them custom-made, meaning you can choose the colors, and sizes of the chain and handle. I'm not sure how much they will be sold for, but somewhere around the $10-$15 range. I will most likely be able to ship also. I am planning to sell them to help pay for further education into agriculture.

I will add more information on them soon. 

What I do want to know, is, would you be interested in something like this? Or would anyone you know be interested in something like it? Please give me your complete and total opinion on these show collars. I am open to learning new designs and open to criticism. 

Thanks for your time!! :wave:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't see a picture?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

I like the show collars that are all chain, but dang that's cool!!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I was just looking at the ones Jeffers just got  I would buy something like that  they are pretty cool! 
How sturdy/hardy are they? As in would they last a long while/not fall apart?


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Skyla, this is my prototype, and I actually just made it, so I don't know exactly how long they would last, but it IS strong. I can pull as hard as I can on one end, and my mom doing the same on the other and it doesn't even think about breaking. I can make them about twice the size in the handle and even get bigger chain if one would wish. It is knotted at each end and burned/melted in the knot as to not unravel or unintentionally break. The trigger snaps also have swivels where they attach to the handle as to not get tangled while showing. The snap opens in half making it very strong. I would not expect them to break, as they are carefully made. I will be making and inspecting each one by hand as not to send a faulty one to someone. I will be using it this show year though, as to see how it works. I let you guys know how my experience using it goes. I also don't expect it to get sweaty and slip though your hand being not as sleek as a normal chain. I always had that issue.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I think they sound really nice! I really would buy some  I think they would be easier for my sisters with their does 
Let me know how they work out for you and if you decide to make and sell them


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I will! What sort of colors and patterns would interest you, so I can start collecting some.?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Cool thanks!! 

Mostly bright/hot/neon colors 
But I also like lighter shades of blues with black 
I'm not too picky lol


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a paracord bracelet that was made like that that is ten yrs old, I would think it will last quite well!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Good to know Chad!!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I love that!!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Plus if your goat gets in a survival situation she can use it to save herself in many ways!!!


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm sure that could be another selling point, Chad!!


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow, that is awesome! Nice work. I love the colors you have shown. Think they would work out ok for daily use? I really like those!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Chadwick said:


> Plus if your goat gets in a survival situation she can use it to save herself in many ways!!!


:ROFL: :lol: :slapfloor:


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

Oh, I'm sure. I could make them longer, and add snaps on the end, and remove the chain, to make everyday collars, also. If that's something you guys would wish for me to make/sell?


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

:lol: Funny you post this now, I am playing with a prototype of my own that is quite similar. I made a collar for our new puppy while watching the National Show... :think: That would look good on the goaties...

This is what I came up with! (Sorry for the fuzzy pics, my camera is arguing with me.) It's amazing what you can do with para-cord.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

The paracord collars are finally up for sale! They are $15 for the collar and shipping. Please visit my website under merchandise! If you have any additional questions email me, contact me through the website, or private message me on here! 
http://smbboergoats.webs.com/apps/webstore/products/show/5189625


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh yay!!  time for me to start Christmas shopping soon  :lol: I'll send you a PM


----------



## Kiddskids (Sep 16, 2014)

I'd love this even more it was a spiked collar/ chain


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------

